# 150g photos



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I thought I would post some pics of my fish as they grow so I could check back in a few months and see how fast these big haps grow. Also any tips or advice appreciated. I have had cichlids for the last 18 years and finally this year got my first big tank (150g). Enjoying it!

Current stock list:
Copadichromis borleyi (Red fin borleyi) 1m/4f all breeding. 5" male, females 5.5"


Placidochromis sp Phenochilus Tanzania (Star Saphire) 2m/3f havent bred yet, larger male is 6", females 6", 5" and 3"


Placidochromis Molomo (VC-10) 1m/3f? haven't bred or really colored up yet, Large male 4", females ~3" 


Labidochromis Caeruleus (Electric yellows) 1m/4f all breeding too much, 4" male, 3" females

OB Peacock 1m/3f all breeding females but not with this male. 3" male, 4" females


Iodotropheus Sprengerae (Rusties) 1m/3f all breeding, 3" male, 2.5" females


Aulonocara sp Stuartgranti Maleri, maleri island, 2/1f (just ordered 5 more females, will be here Wednesday), 3" male, 2" female right now


I also just ordered 10 EA unsexed Placidochromis sp Jalo ! They are only 1.25" though and wont be going into the big tank just yet.

What do you guys think of my plans? Too many fish? I am planning to remove the OB peacocks when I start breeding the maleri's, sell all the yellows and move the rusties to other tank. Will this still be crowded without those 3 groups?

Also, when do the VC10s start coloring up better and when will the Phenochilus start breeding? Anyone with experience with either of those fish?

Thanks for reading my post! If you live in Houston I also sell all their offspring quite often so message me my prices are cheap.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Nice.. Get a full tank shot. What is that background, in the tank or the wall behind it?


----------



## cichlidshawn (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice tank! My 150g will be stocked this THR - I cannot wait. Great pics of your fish.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks man. Good luck. I lucked out so far and all my males are pretty easy going.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Odd, looked at this post, thought I had said something but didn't see it. Submitted a new one, and then my original came up. O'well, carry on, HA


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

It is a background. Usually get compliments on the background actually. I like it a lot. Ordered it online somewhere, cant remember where though.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great photos! Love that Borleyi pic.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Iggy. The red fin is breeding quite often lately so his colors are as good as they are going to get now. Had him around 2 years and he has always been very colorful.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a good looking rusty. Nice house, too! :thumb:


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks. I like the house and the tank fits perfectly there. The rusty's I have I got from davesfish.com and they look amazing.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I got a new camera and the fish are getting older. It has been 4 months since I posed the last pictures, thought I would post on the same post so you can see before and after 4 months. Will get a good full tank picture later today after the sun goes down. Feel free to ask questions if you would lke but really trying to post these pictures here so that I can see progressive pcitures of the fish as they color up and age.

The VC10s,peacocks, yellows, rusties and afras are all now breeding in the same tank. Pretty successful so far, only fish that hasnt bred is the Placidochromis sp Phenochilus Tanzania (Star Saphire).

Some updated fish pics:

Aulonocara sp Stuartgranti Maleri, maleri island



Placidochromis Molomo (VC-10) - now the king of the tank. He really does not like pictures.


Copadichromis borleyi (Red fin borleyi) - new male starting to color up finally, hopefully he starts breeding soon



And finally the Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef ''Yellow Top''


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great pics! What camera? VC-10 coming along nicely. What happened to the old Borleyi?


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Camera is a Sony alpha 6000.

The old borleyi died after a water change due to chlorine poisoning. The local water had too much chlorine in it that day and red fin borleyi's are pretty sensitive to water conditions. I bred a lot from that last male though, will keep a few of those males for sure.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That sucks. Sorry to hear.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Cynotilapia afra Nkhata Bay ''Yellow Blaze'' is the afra. Sorry picked wrong description.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

a few more...


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

With tall tanks like this one (29" tall) what do you guys do to pile cover higher? I put this fake tree stump from my other tank in here and it adds height to the cover and the fish love it. I just dont like how it looks. Any ideas? I am always afraid a tall rock like that will just fall over into glass... not good. The rock it is sitting on sometimes gets wobbly.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd rearrange the rocks until they are absolutely stable. I like shorter tanks for just this reason.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Been a really long time and a lot of changes in the tanks and fish growing up. Thought I would post some updated pictures. Will take more tonight.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Love the background, I've often wished to use that type/arrangement of rock. Did you use the natural stone veneer sold for residential applications?


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought the background from one of the online fish stores. It is too shiny for taking pictures during the day and when water gets back there it causes some color issues. Other than that I really like the background, adds to the rocky tank. Almost all of the rock in my tanks (except the holey rock and some of the volcanic rock) comes from vacations where I grab rocks. Trying to fill it with rocks I have collected around the US/world. I didnt get any better pictures last night, fell asleep early. Maybe tonight?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it a picture or in-tank?


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

It is a picture behind the glass.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Been a while, trying to get used to my camera again. Should be posting more tonight. Moved this guy to my 90g, looks like he hasnt grown that much since my last photos almost a year ago.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks awesome!


----------

